
Relief for retpoline pain - dilawar
https://lwn.net/Articles/774743/
======
crazysim
You're probably not going to get much upvotes if it's not a subscriber link.

~~~
jepler
[https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/774743/351fbaab94b06554/](https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/774743/351fbaab94b06554/)

